# Playing avi, rmvb, wmv on your t.v.



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How can I play avi, rmvb, wmv file on my t.v. ?

Goflex doesn't work. 

Do I need to convert avi, rmvb, wmv to mpg before it will play on my t,v. ?

Seems most gagets connected to t.v. need to be mpeg file to play and won't play other file formats ?

Thanks.


----------

